# fmrc



## kilroy (Jan 6, 2009)

findest group of brothers you ever meet


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 6, 2009)

I have to agree


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 6, 2009)

This forum? I also must agree.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2009)

Quite of few FMRC members visited Gonzales and participated in the Parade..here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 6, 2009)

they arent a purty bunch thats for sure!


----------

